# فالك طيب - خدمات الدعاية الإلكترونية



## فالك طيب (8 مايو 2013)

الشبكات الإجتماعية أصبحت الآن في كل بيت ،، شاهد الفيديو على الرابط التالي :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x32hfwHhw94​


----------

